

Blink - return0
https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cblink%3E

======
gregorkas
I just had to try marquee :D

[https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cmarquee%3E&safe=off](https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cmarquee%3E&safe=off)

~~~
malka
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=facebook](https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=facebook)

You can make it work with any keyword ;)

~~~
HansHarmannij
And you can combine different easter eggs:
[https://www.google.nl/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=tilt](https://www.google.nl/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=tilt)

~~~
batmansbelt
Now all webpages appear tilted to me. I'm disoriented.

------
hpaavola
[https://www.google.com/search?q=ling+rush](https://www.google.com/search?q=ling+rush)

~~~
ArcticCelt
Can I fight back?

~~~
sp332
Yes, if you click them it keeps track of your kills and actions-per-minute
(APM) :)

------
riquito
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%3Cblink%3E](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%3Cblink%3E)

I wasn't really expecting an easter egg, but was surprised to not find a
single result about html. Does it strip any non alphabetic character?

~~~
nevi-me
I did a \<blink\> trying to see what DDG would do, and it keeps sending me to
some blinkfitness.com website. Anyone know what action backslashes add?

~~~
theon144
Backlash as the first character means "Go to first result" :)

------
chrisdevereux
I wonder if searching for "onScroll" in 10 years will trigger a similar easter
egg.

~~~
batmansbelt
People will probably still be using mice for input. It won't be all swiping by
2014. The nice thing about a mouse is that it requires very little effort. It
takes a lot more muscle movement to perform a swipe.

~~~
spyder
I think he means that lot of the new website designs change the scroll
behavior because they think it's cool (just like <blink> was), but they make
the user experience worse in most cases.

------
fossuser
This comes up occasionally, but the history of the blink tag and how it was
created from a joke is actually pretty cool.

[http://www.montulli.org/theoriginofthe%3Cblink%3Etag](http://www.montulli.org/theoriginofthe%3Cblink%3Etag)

------
MrBuddyCasino
But is it milspec (3 units on, 1 unit off timing)?

I can't tell from the pixels and the CSS. Required reading:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213625](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213625)

------
ankit84
It's not just blink keywrod. Happening for anything:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=%3CGOOGLE%3E](https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=%3CGOOGLE%3E)

~~~
user24
Incorrect. You're only getting the blinking because <blink> is still in the
URL.

compare your link to mine:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%3CGOOGLE%3E&safe=off](https://www.google.com/search?q=%3CGOOGLE%3E&safe=off)

This is probably a bug.

Same applies for the [tilt] query, eg:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=tilt&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=goo...](https://www.google.com/search?q=tilt&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=google)

------
m_st
Funny. But my favorite is still "do a barrel roll":
[https://google.com/search?q=do+a+barrel+roll](https://google.com/search?q=do+a+barrel+roll)

~~~
jgroome
Might as well remind everyone of this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_hoaxes_and_easte...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_hoaxes_and_easter_eggs#Search_Engine)

------
m_st
This query shouldn't work in Firefox 23+, no?
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/bl...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/blink)

~~~
DangerousPie
It's not actually a blink tag but CSS:

    
    
        em {
        animation: 1s steps(1, end) 0s normal none infinite blink;
        }

~~~
richardwhiuk
Marquee likewise is not implemented using the <marquee> tag.

------
jsahdeva
Blinks this too
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=%3CMarquee%3E](https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=%3CMarquee%3E)

------
heeton
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7948930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7948930)

Unfortunate side effect of their incremental search system :P

------
eelke
[https://www.google.com/search?q=recursion](https://www.google.com/search?q=recursion)

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7280783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7280783).

------
vidyesh
Try this <marquee>

[https://www.google.com/#q=<marquee>](https://www.google.com/#q=<marquee>)

------
smegel
Am I the only one not getting this? Is it supposed to make me want to blink
along with it? What's the point?

~~~
deadfish
You are either too young or not a web developer :D

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/bl...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/blink)

~~~
philbarr
I'm guessing, "too young".

"Eeh...back in my day, it were blink and marquee tags as far as the eye could
see. We were doing web development for below minimum wage back then you see,
and every hour, our cruel overlords would drag us out of the basements in
which we worked and beat us. CSS?! HTML Tables it was in MY day lad!! Didn't
'ave none of this fancy _styling_ business. We were at the HTML coal face
then, yer see! Don't know yer born you young 'uns...."

etc.etc.

~~~
roywiggins
I've seen things you people wouldn't believe... Marquee tags on fire off the
shoulder of Geocities. I watched blink tags glitter in the dark near
Tannhäuser.com. All those websites will be lost in time, like tears in rain...

------
kevin818
Someone should make a list of all the little tricks you can use on Google, or
any other site for that matter.

------
vladimir-vg
Also "tilt" query

------
btown
Makes you wonder how much energy is used, and how much carbon is produced, by
every frontend server for Google Web Search in every Google datacenter needing
to (at the very least) do an extra string comparison for every search done.

~~~
rsynnott
Compared to the power used by the client computers dealing with Google's
increasingly heavy search pages? Pretty much nothing.

------
HenryMc
<Flash> does the same.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=%3Cflash%3E](https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cblink%3E#q=%3Cflash%3E)

~~~
fmax30
No it doesn't. It is only returning that because you have the q=%3Cblink%3C in
your url followed by #q=%3Cflash%3C. ( so basically it is loading the blink
page and querying for the flash keyword).

Try this url
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cflash%3E](https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cflash%3E)

Something more Interesting
[https://www.google.com/search?q=tilt#q=HackerNews](https://www.google.com/search?q=tilt#q=HackerNews)

~~~
Foy
Oh man...
[https://www.google.com/search?q=tilt#q=ling+rush&safe=off](https://www.google.com/search?q=tilt#q=ling+rush&safe=off)

------
mrgriscom
half expected this to be announcing google's competitor to slingshot/snapchat.
left relieved.

~~~
kps
‘Blink’ is the name of Chromium's web renderer.
[http://www.chromium.org/blink](http://www.chromium.org/blink)

------
4k
Sorry for being critical here, but are we all so easy to please that any
random easter egg from google becomes top story on HN?

~~~
heeton
Well, yes. [http://xkcd.com/1386/](http://xkcd.com/1386/)

------
tempodox
That page is a perfect example of Domestic Terrorism.

~~~
gulbrandr
What?

------
jankeromnes
#old

------
dangliar
So, that's what all that brainpower is doing at Google (that and build
military robots to kill people).

~~~
dyml
That escalated quickly..

~~~
kps
Explanation: A protestor at yesterday's Google I/O keynote shouted “you're all
working for a totalitarian company that builds robots that kill people.”

